# Really heavy, thick sweaters?



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey there, good folks. Does anybody know a maker of really thick, heavy sweaters? I'm talking about a sweater that's thick as a Persian carpet, something that you'd expect to stand up on its own. Cotton, wool, cashmere, burlap, crew neck, v-neck, zip-up, turtleneck--I don't really care, as long as it's thick as a proverbial brick.

Also, if it came in a medium-tall, it would be really nice...

I've looked at SNS Herning, and they look nice, although their availability seems spotty, and I've yet to see a size chart for their goods.

Any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Alligator (Sep 17, 2009)

I have an Icelandic sweater that I picked up on my last trip to Iceland. It was made from some of the thickest wool I have ever seen. Unfortunately, it might not meet the standards of others on this forum so I cannot recommend it, except where warmth is the sole factor.


----------



## Ay329 (Sep 22, 2007)

The guide sweater or waterfoul sweater might be your best bet as heavy sweaters

Filson also makes the waterfoul sweater in extra long sizes but I think only available in green otter

I am a Filson customer and happy with a wide range of products


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

You should be looking for Irish or scottish wool sweaters, probably cable knits since they are as thick as a piece of toast and just as warm.

try something like Pringle of Scotland or just google "irish wool sweater" etc.


Check out some outdoorsy sites like LLBean:



or Filson as mentioned....


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Dale of Norway offers several versions of extremely heavy, wool knit ski sweaters. Almost uncomfortably warm and very hardy...they seem to never wear out!


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

https://www.woolovers.com/british-wool/mens/wool-countryman-suede-patch-sweater.aspx

You will not find a much thicker or tougher jumper than this.

Woolovers Aran or Norwegian may also fit the bill. Reasonable prices too.


----------



## bkdc (Mar 4, 2007)

A second vote for the Dale of Norway sweaters in 4-play yarn. Other quality Norwegian sweaters are just as warm. The Devold fisherman's sweaters are like little saunas. BTW, Devold is the original Norwegian fisherman's sweater, and all others have copied its timeless design. The Filson guide sweater is also a very durable thick warm sweater. I don't think the Aran sweaters are as well constructed unless you get a hand-knit one with very tight weaving. You'll pay twice the price for a hand-knit Irish Aran compared to a machine-produced one (let me tell you, it's worth it if you plan on wearing it for 15 years).

If you want cheap, you can sometimes find very thick military surplus wool sweaters at the Sportsman's Guide. The wool is not soft or super-fine, but the sweaters are bombproof. I have two of these, and I do not hesitate to beat the heck out of them. The Sportsman's Guide is my favorite store for military surplus clothing (and for ammunition!!  but to keep costs low, they keep almost no inventory on hand. Rather, they let the orders accumulate and then ship as the supplies come in which means you might be waiting a month or so for your orders to arrive. No big deal for me.

https://www.sportsmansguide.com/net...yweight-wool-sweater-olive-drab.aspx?a=490261


----------



## Alligator (Sep 17, 2009)

You made me get out my Icelandic sweater today. I put it on and forgot how warm it was. The only thing a really heavy wool sweater is good for is sitting around. You can't do anything without overheating.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

I used to mountain climb and we used to carry two sweaters. You are better served that way. Layer the sweaters for extra warmth. Get on light sweater and one heavy sweater and you have your weather conditions covered.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Will fill the bill? The sweater weighs 2-3 pounds depending upon size. Only available in 200+ colors.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

These replies are great, folks. Thanks! 

I confess I love really thick sweaters. Part of this is that I'm one of those guys who's always cold. For me, a sweater with a normal thickness doesn't do much. 

Anyways, again, thanks--keep 'em coming!


----------



## tsaltzma (Jun 3, 2009)

*Dale*

Another + for dale sweaters. Most sweaters from Norway and scotland are great. I have 3 dales, and a barbour that are so warm I only get to pull em out in town a few times a year, or when I make a trip to the mountain.


----------



## Mr. Tweed (Apr 9, 2009)

*Brenire by William Lockie, Scotland*

Dear Ekphrastic,

William Lockie has a range of traditional shooting jumpers called Brenire. 4 ply hardwearing scottish wool might be according to your taste:

Yours,
Mr. Tweed


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Down sweaters are very warm and light. Not too fashionable however.

https://www.patagonia.com/web/us/product/mens-down-sweater?slc=en_US&sct=US&p=84673-0-761


----------



## The_Foxx (Dec 21, 2003)

Alex, what about that nice 12 ply look in a simple crewneck? Really like the look of the texture in the cardigans but would love to find an investment grade crewneck-- perhaps at a lesser price than the cardigans, since less moving parts, no buttons or collar, etc?


----------



## Avers (Feb 28, 2006)

Ralph Lauren makes some nice thick wool sweaters:

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c25/avers1/2009-12-10 IB Shrt and Sweaters/IBS047.jpg

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c25/avers1/2009-12-10 IB Shrt and Sweaters/IBS048.jpg

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c25/avers1/2009-12-10 IB Shrt and Sweaters/IBS049.jpg

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c25/avers1/2009-12-10 IB Shrt and Sweaters/IBS051.jpg


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

The_Foxx said:


> Alex, what about that nice 12 ply look in a simple crewneck? Really like the look of the texture in the cardigans but would love to find an investment grade crewneck-- perhaps at a lesser price than the cardigans, since less moving parts, no buttons or collar, etc?


 These are all made-to-order, but the one machine which can make them is presently set up for a full-cut cardigan. I'm meeting with Robert (Charters) in January to discuss going forward with a tapered-cut 12-ply cardigan. I'll ask him if a crew can be done and let you know. There probably wouldn't be that much reduction in price as the majority of the cost is in cashmere yarn and knitting ... as well as the fact that a different collar needs to be made. Perhaps the elimination of the shawl will reduce the amount of cashmere to a significant degree.

*Another color, FYI:*

*Rear view:*

*Collar close-up:*


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

That poor model! She spent so much on the cardie she must have lost her shirt!


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Here's . . .*

. . . a range of Irish Aran sweaters, although they'd be more suitable for casual or field wear.


----------



## The_Foxx (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanks, Alex. Yep, I'd go 1200 on a crewneck or possibly a turtle in that same weave/ pattern. Gorgeous, and you could get bergdorf to order a stack of them, as well I'm sure!


----------



## Naive. Jr. (Dec 4, 2008)

*A.K.'s project*

Why not camel hair?


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm with Blueboy. My Irish fisherman's sweater is nearly bulletproof.


----------



## FrancisUrquhart (Jan 3, 2006)

*Fisherman out of Ireland*

The sweater you are looking for comes from "Fisherman Out of Ireland". Both men and women stop me regularly and ask me where I found mine. JL Powell does a more north american, shawl collar version from a Canadian manufacturer. Any field sport shop should carry ones from other brands as well.

Good to put them in the freezer for a couple of days before bagging them for summer storage as well. The cold usually kills any moth larvae that may still be in it.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

*At long last...*

I decided to go with the Woolovers sweater suggested above. The price was right--REALLY right, actually--and, now that I've received it, I think it was a really good buy. The quality appears to be quite high, and the fit is perfect--its pattern is slimmer than other sweaters I've had. (I'm a medium-tall; I wear a slim/athletic-cut shirt that measures around 15 x 35.) Judging by the number of posters here who want information about clothes that aren't super baggy, they might be interested in these. (They have measurements on their website.)

Thanks for the suggestion (and the others, too--I haven't stopped shopping around)! One day, that $1,200.00 number just might happen...


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Ekphrastic said:


> These replies are great, folks. Thanks!
> 
> I confess I love really thick sweaters. Part of this is that I'm one of those guys who's always cold. For me, a sweater with a normal thickness doesn't do much.
> 
> Anyways, again, thanks--keep 'em coming!


I hear ya. I grew up in southern CA and am now living in northern CA. It's amazing the difference just 400 miles can make in weather, and from November to April every year it's a constant struggle to keep warm.

I can offer a few suggestions. First, stick with cashmere as much as possible. Nothing else compares for weight and comfort vs. warmth. Also, layering is more effective at trapping body heat than a single, heavy sweater. And lastly, keep your feet warm. If your feet are cold, your whole body will feel cold.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

How about an American classic shetland sweater from the venerable J. Press, like their famous Shaggy Dog branded sweater made in Scotland of 100% brushed shetland wool.

https://jpressonline.com/sweaters_shaggy_dog.php


----------



## Parzival (Aug 7, 2009)

On cold nights I love to wear my hand-knit Cowichan cardigan. I have a Norwegian Marius that is quite warm also.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I wore my LLB navy with white flecks "Norwegian" Sweater to church today, as it's quite cold.

The sweater is more than a decade old, says "Made in Norway" on the tag, and is still in superb shape as I wear it only a few times a year. I understand that Bean is now sourcing these somewhere less authentic than Norway, but if the current ones are like mine, it's a really bulletproof and warm sweater. Takes to layering underneath very well, too, as it's cut huge.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Bean has brought back the made in Norway model in 100% wool.



PJC in NoVa said:


> I wore my LLB navy with white flecks "Norwegian" Sweater to church today, as it's quite cold.
> 
> The sweater is more than a decade old, says "Made in Norway" on the tag, and is still in superb shape as I wear it only a few times a year. I understand that Bean is now sourcing these somewhere less authentic than Norway, but if the current ones are like mine, it's a really bulletproof and warm sweater. Takes to layering underneath very well, too, as it's cut huge.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

C. Sharp said:


> Bean has brought back the made in Norway model in 100% wool.


Interesting. Mine is actually a blend; 80/20 wool/nylon IIRC (too dazed to go look at the label just now after yet _another_ Redskins 4th-quarter epic fail, a fitting end to a season of lousy finishes--oh well, it improves our draft position at any rate).


----------

